# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Hola

## EL de la barca

Me presento a todos,

saludos.

Os leo hace tiempo pero he decidido a registrarme para contaros algo que os va a sorprender mucho. Soy de Castellón (Burriana) y navegaba en un pequeño pantano que está en Villarreal (ahora Vila-real) que se llama azud de Santa Quiteria. 

Si el administrador tiene a bien podía abrir un apartado en el subforo del Júcar con este embalse, os podría contar mi historia ( que os va a sorprender a todos, seguro!!!). 

Lo dicho saludos  a todos, espero repuesta del administrador.

----------


## REEGE

Hola nuevo forero, espero saber y aprender cosas de tu historia en ese Azud. Buena tierra Burriana, alli vive gente de mi  pueblo. Un saludo.

----------


## TURBINEITOR

Bienvenido y estamos impacientes de escuchar tu historia.

saludos

Turbineitor

----------


## sergi1907

Hola El de la barca, bienvenido al foro.
Independientemente si el administrador decide abrir un subforo o no, nos puedes contar tu historia, bien aquí o en Embalses General. Estamos deseando conocerla :Big Grin: 

Un saludo

----------


## EL de la barca

> Hola El de la barca, bienvenido al foro.
> Independientemente si el administrador decide abrir un subforo o no, nos puedes contar tu historia, bien aquí o en Embalses General. Estamos deseando conocerla
> 
> Un saludo


Ok, esperaré a que responda el admin y depende de lo que decida los pondré en un sitio u otro :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> Ok, esperaré a que responda el admin y depende de lo que decida los pondré en un sitio u otro


No hace falta que esperes por el administrador. 

Puedes poner tus vivencias aquí mismo, que siempre hay tiempo de mover el hilo entero a otro sitio.

----------


## EL de la barca

He puesto el asunto en el juzgado y me han recomendado que no hable del asunto, así que edito, borro el asunto y os lo contaré completo cuando se resuelva.

Saludos

----------


## Luján

Me imagino que la cosa no acaba ahí.

Por otro lado... ¿estabas segur que podías meter el barco? Supongo que ya tendrías los permisos pertientes, porque si no te has jugado una buena sanción, sobre todo al ir a hablar con el seprona, que bien te podrían haber empapelado.

----------


## Luján

> Claro que tenía permiso de la Confederación, 800 euros de canon nos cobraron ( haciendo un importante descuento por ser un club deportivo)


Ok!
Perdón por dudar, pero como no lo aclaraste... pues me surgió la duda.

----------


## EL de la barca

nada que perdonar!!! son muchos datos y alguno importante se me pasa

----------


## EL de la barca

A ver si se abre el subforo de Santa Quiteria y lo pongo allí completo porque se ha convertido en una novela por capitulos :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------

